# Employed in UK and living in Spain



## George2011 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hello. I am wondering if after the Brexit transition period is complete how feasible it would be to move to Spain while employed in the uk. My partner permanently works from home so could in theory work anywhere. We also have a 10 year old who would need to go to international school. We are only at the earliest stages of thinking this through and any advice onif it will be possible and what procedures and processes we would need to follow would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

George2011 said:


> Hello. I am wondering if after the Brexit transition period is complete how feasible it would be to move to Spain while employed in the uk. My partner permanently works from home so could in theory work anywhere. We also have a 10 year old who would need to go to international school. We are only at the earliest stages of thinking this through and any advice onif it will be possible and what procedures and processes we would need to follow would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


That would surely be in accordance with requirements for other third party nationals - so you could perhaps look at the visa requirements for US citizens wanting to move to Spain.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

In theory the tax situation for you as the employee can be sorted out quite easily by declaring to your employer that you are no longer a UK tax resident and therefore they will not deduct PAYE Income Tax from your pay.
Then you will just have to pay the correct tax in Spain when you declare your gross UK income at year end.
The more tricky issue is the Social Security, you would probably have to make voluntary contributions in Spain as your UK employer will not be able to do that.
Also, your employer needs to check that by you working in Spain is not creating a Permanent Establishment in Spain of the employer's business because that would have corporation tax implications.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> That would surely be in accordance with requirements for other third party nationals - so you could perhaps look at the visa requirements for US citizens wanting to move to Spain.


Currently some Spanish consulates will issue non-lucrative visas for people doing remote work but others don't - insisting on a form of unearned income.

Until we hear what stance the Spanish Consulate in the UK is taking, there's no way of knowing if such a visa would be issued in those circumstances.


----------

